# Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
This is the place to sell airride stuff or trade airride stuff. do not post any none airride products in this thread.
*The Rules:*
Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

*SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD*


_Modified by Still Fantana at 8:36 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

Selling my brand new valves and line.. I was going to do a 8 valve setup but decided to stick with 4 valves.. these valves are great.. i run them all winter long with no problems ever!
4 brand new 1/4" vavles $200obo.. BRAND SPANKIN NEW! I can get more for the same price if you need










_Modified by porkchop_man at 3:33 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (porkchop_man)*

Air lift mk5 front struts. The new ones..... 730.00 shipped 
Only on the car about 2k no issues just went a different way


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*FS: Brand New Stage II Accuair Management and 25ft Power Supply*

FS: Brand New Accuair Stage II Accuair Management including the 25ft power supply.
Best management system hands down...
Only $2000 shipped, retail is over $2300 with everything included...
Stage II Accuair Management

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Accuair Power 25ft Power Supply 








Shoot me an email at [email protected] or IM me here
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
-Matt


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

front shocks perfect for a bag over coil setup








$200 obo


----------



## jillo (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

This kit was never installed the only thing i got to was hooking up the air lift controller,compresssors and the tank..THATS IT only cause i need the money is why i am selling it.







any way i did not skimp on the parts i got the best of the best from kevin at AAC and spent 3400 EVERYTHING down to the last fitting so i would like to get 2900 for it please feel free to PM me i need this gone thank you


----------



## orangedime (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

Might have to part with all this stuff. It's not the money so I'm not in a hurry to get rid of it. 
I have almost everything to bag an MK4. 
HPS Front Struts (Used) w/ 1/4" Braided Lines 
HPS Rear Sleeve Bags 
50' 1/8" Line For Gauges 
50' 1/4" Line For Bags 
8 SMC 3/8" Valves 
2 Viair Black Face Dual Needle Gauges w/ 1/8" Fittings 
1 Viair Black Face Single Needle Gauge w/ 1/8" PTC Fitting 
Swinger (Stinger?) 80a Relay 
Viair 480c Compressor 
Viair 110/145 Pressure Switch 
5 Gallon 4 Port Tank 
All the fittings except for the 1/4" straights to go out to the bags and the fittings for the rear bags. 
Really all you need to finish this kit is a switchbox some wiring and a few fittings (4 3/8" MNPT to 1/4" Compression, 2 1/4" MNPT to 1/4" Compression). The struts were bought used from Kevin from ACC and we never installed them, the rest of the stuff is brand new never used except for some of the fittings and the tank(which is in primer right now so you can paint it any color you want). This system fits into the spare tire spot in a golf, all you need to do is raise the floor about 2-3". 
I really don't want to try to part this out so make an offer for the whole kit please. *Price reduced $1500 shipped*.



























_Modified by orangedime at 6:10 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (orangedime)*

sold 


_Modified by Taj Franz at 8:13 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (Taj Franz)*

I'm selling my car so the air ride is up for sale, air was just installed in july less than 8,000 miles on it. everything ‘s plug and play 
fk bag over coils 
5 gallon 8 1/2" port tank 
2 viar 380 compressors
rear bda bag mounts 
Easy street mgmt
2 water traps
3/8 airline
Universal aerosport bags 
2,200 with fk coil set (ill include all the parts to run a static setup as well)
1700 without fk's
I also have a brand new set of Bagyard front air struts 800 picked up
If you want photos pm me


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

2 dual needle viair gauges and 1 single needle viair gauge
1 openroad tuning ash tray replacement gauge pod

$140 shipped or trade + cash (on my end) for digital


----------



## WannaRaddo (Nov 7, 2001)

*FS: Valves*

FS: Some valves I had laying around... $25 each or 70 for all 3 obo


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FS: Valves (WannaRaddo)*

seriously need to get rid of these! Old style Mason-tech signature series struts for mk2/mk3/corrado. these definitely can go low for a bolt in strut. i layed pan on 16s on my corrado. and on 17s it sat right at the rim. $600 shipped. only 500 miles on them.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FS: Valves (corrado_sean2)*

One firestone 2500lb dual bellow bag: 55 shipped
One mk5 easystreet rear bag no mounting brackets just bag: 50 shipped'
1 viair 380c compressor: make offer
4 toggle switches: 3 bucks each
1 paddle valve: 15 shipped
100 ft 3/8 air line : make offer
100 ft 1/4 air line: make offer 
fittings out the azz: tell me what you need make offer
mk3 air struts offbrand: 350 pluss shipping
mk5 easystreet air struts slam series: 710 shipped
Ill get pics later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

MK4 rear brackets for air house 2's or slam specialities re5's
75shipped


_Modified by no vtec 4me at 8:29 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

SOLD


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 8:04 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bagyard Mk5 Supreme series struts w/10k miles on them - regular length and previously owned by Tuddy. I changed out all the internal seals and screws in these struts. I would consider them to be "remanned" and in great working order. 800 shipped!


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*FS: NEW BagYard MK4 Fronts with Leader Lines & Decals ($950)*

SOLD to (mattrepka) 1/28/10


_Modified by vw5 at 11:45 AM 1-27-2010_


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FS: NEW BagYard MK4 Fronts with Leader Lines & Decals (vw5)*

mk2/3 front air struts airbagit knock offs cheap setup
$350 
























mk5 easystreet slam air struts 
$710 shipped pretty much brand new 


















_Modified by royalaird at 8:39 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

mk2/3- 2 universal aerosports over racelands
only 2500 miles on them if that...
will come with the raceland springs also
$350
or just the aerosports with brackets for 300.00 shipped in U.S.
I know not a lot of savings compared to buying with struts but still cheaper then buying new...


_Modified by gtigotbigturbo at 9:45 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*

air house 2's with mk4 brackets
mounting holes have been opened up so you can reposition the bag on the mounts to gain any needed clearance. used for less then one year. includes 3/8 PTC 90's. looking for $175 shipped and paypalled.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

MK4 Baak2Basics brackets (revised version)
Brandon made these for me to try and combat some rubbing issues. I sold the bags and never got to put these on. The top is just cut shorter and the bottom raised about .75 inches or so. 








55 shipped










_Modified by no vtec 4me at 12:51 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Easy Street front struts for MK4 $200 mint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Sit-n-loW at 9:46 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## gweilo (Jan 23, 2010)

*Air House 2's w/ B2B mk4 rear brackets & 5 gallon 8 port air tank*

I have a brand new set of Air House 2's with the baak2basics mounting brackets. Looking for $195 shipped *OBO*pics up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
5 gallon 8 port air lift air tank

















_Modified by ****** at 9:54 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Air House 2's w/ B2B mk4 rear brackets & 5 gallon 8 port air tank (******)*

FS: Brand new 8x 1/2" ODE Valves and miscellaneous 1/2" to 3/8" fittings.
"Item Description
Designed strictly for your High Performance/Reliable applications.
Check out these Specs
300+ PSI (Tested over 600)
4.7 Cv (US Standard)
Water & Oil Resistant (Helium/Nitrogen/CO2 Safe)
Waterproof connectors
10,000,000 Cycle Rated
Replacement Warranty on all defects
Even if your not looking to hop your car 6' in the air these valves are still an excellent choice due to the reliability"
I got them from Universal Air and they are listed at $49.00 each x 8 = $392 plus shipping.
I am looking for $300 shipped for the VALVES ONLY. Nearly $100 savings for new 1/2" valves.


_Modified by tmvw at 11:35 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (Still Fantana)*

Full Airlift Lifestyle Air-Ride Suspension
Front Air Bags/Shock Combo (9 way dampening) 
Rear Bags 
All 3/8 Ports (PTC's)
2 Way - 4 Valve Air Engine Manifold (3/8) with PTC's
4 Gallon Tank (all Fittings)
Viair 380
Viair 110/150 Pressure Switch/Relay Combo
*(Everything You Need Minus Switchbox)*
Link to thread about this setup - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4710712

Looking for $1.8k Plus Ship


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

I'm selling a extra set up i have kicking around...
1x 5 gallon tank, 5 port
4x asco valves
1x viair 400c compressor
1x pressure switch
1x Viair Dual Needle 220 PSI lighted gauges
1x amp relay
gauge line 
and all fittings for a 4 valve set up. 3/8 front 1/4 rear
retails for 600 plus shipping
*I want 500 shipped...450 if you pick it up*
I am in the NYC area. Everything is brand new still in the box it was shipped in from [email protected]

_Modified by gianni versace at 1:22 AM 2-11-2010_


_Modified by gianni versace at 10:44 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gianni versace)*

Front mk2/3 air struts $350 shipped 
Viair 380c compressor: $130 shipped
Mk5 airlift front struts: $700 shipped


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (royalaird)*

*SOLD SOLD SOLD*
_Modified by 4 dr caddy at 8:41 AM 2-14-2010_

_Modified by 4 dr caddy at 8:52 AM 2-14-2010_


_Modified by 4 dr caddy at 4:49 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Full digital mk4 air set up.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4738725


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Full Digital setup with hard lines omfg!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4767591


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: FS: Valves (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_!!!COMPLETE MK4 JETTA/GOLF AIR RIDE KIT!!!
The car is being parted and would like to sell the kit as a whole. Everything has less than 600 miles on them.
Includes:
5 gallon 4 port aluminum tank
1 smc water trap
2 viair dual needle 160psi gauges
1 viair single need 160 psi gauge
1 EAI 7 switch-switch box
145psi pressure switch
1 Relay
1 dual distribution block
1 viair 400c compressor
2 Firestone Rear kit(NO RUB MARKS, set screw put in)
2 Mason Techs Fronts(NO RUB MARKS, had to sand down the powder coating on the bottom to fit into place)
8 SMC valves
All air lines used in the build
ALL FITTINGS NEEDED ARE INCLUDED 
I will also throw in my hand made ashtray gauge pod and my sweet CRUSH pod








$2000 SHIPPED WITH INSURANCE TO THE CONTINENTAL USA(will also ship elsewhere at buyers expense)
































pm me if you have any questions or would like more pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by pielout at 6:49 PM 1-30-2010_

PM'd I'd like to purchase ASAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FS: Valves (vdubbinn8611)*

_Modified by DRVRFWND at 10:34 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FS: Valves (DRVRFWND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRVRFWND* »_2 easy street mk4 front struts (new style) 
9way adjustable dampning, used for 3 months
already ground down the bottom for extra lowness
500 plus 35 for shipping 
535.00 to your door.


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

MASON TECH struts and bags for MKV $1,100.00 OBO
Less than 1k on them.








SEE LINK!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4774427


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (FckShoes)*

sold


_Modified by upperlevel2120 at 10:14 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (upperlevel2120)*

i have an autopilot contoller. just the controller. it in perfect working order, the sides are just a little marked up due to it being mounted in my ashtray. 
i would like $200 obo+shipping.
im located in west chester, pa


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FS: Uvair aerosports, AH2s with brackets, and misc. stuff (16v_HOR)*

Viair dual combo compressors new in box leftovers these combos come with 2 compressors for the price
380c- $285 shipped
400c-$ 295 shipped
Also firestone 2500lb bag- 50 shipped
Chapman easystreet strut bags New in box- 430 shipped
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by royalaird at 8:00 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FS: Uvair aerosports, AH2s with brackets, and misc. stuff (royalaird)*

Two Uvair Aerosports with leader lines. One bag perfect. Other bag has some rub marks. i ran these for a wile like this, no probs. Can be sent out and rebellowed by uvair for 50 bucks. They should be out of the car by next week. * I want 205 shipped for the pair. * Pics to follow


















_Modified by MyOtherCarHasA5.0 at 7:15 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FS: Uvair aerosports, AH2s with brackets, and misc. stuff (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

i have a set of uviair front bags for a bag over coil setup for a mk4 with steel braided leader lines in perfect condition, i got them from a good friend and then sold my jetta. *I am looking for 350 shipped OBO, i need these gone*


----------



## M.Rising (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

FS::
Complete Air set-up for MK4
Uvair Sleeve over bags 
Firestone rears
10 gallon tank
4 smc valves
2 uvair compressors
1 tank gauge
1 double needle gauge
All the hardware and fittings 
vmaxx coilovers for the front 
$1600 OBO


_Modified by M.Rising at 10:02 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a set of Mason Tech rear air bags for the mk4 r32/tt. I am asking $400+shipping.


----------



## NevinMed69 (May 17, 2004)

7 Switch polished brass knuckle switchbox 80 shipped.









-not my hand-


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (NevinMed69)*

mk5 airlift front struts the new slam ones. $600 shipped


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*complete setup*

MK1 rabbit/jetta/caddy/cabby Front Air Struts, new in box, never used, most recent design. Their Price: $1,049.99 .... *my price $900.00*









MASON-Tech/AccuAir 
Stage-2 
Dual Compressor Air Management System, new in box, never used, most recent design. Their Price:$2,099.99 .... *my price $1900.00*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










There isn't anything wrong with the product, infact - it's great. Selling because I have to go a different route.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

1 - 5-gallon air tank
1 - AccuAir Filter/Trap
1 - Dual Viair 400 Air compressor w/braided stainless leader hose, check valve, remote air intake kit, 135/150psi switch and relay
1 - 7-Switch Controller
1 - AccuAir 4-Corner VU-4 Manifold
2 - Dual-needle Viair 200psi air pressure gauges
1 - Complete DOT Air Fitting Kit
50 - Feet of 3/8" DOT Air Line
50 - Feet 1/4" DOT Air Line
All brand new in box. Bought it for $1300, will do $1000 plus shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (VirginiaBeachA4)*

For Sale
2x Viair dual needle gauge black face
1x Viair single needle Gauge black face
2x SMC watertraps 3/8
2x Easystreet 3/8 manifold valves
1x AVS Chrome 7 switchbox
1x 5 gallon alum air tank
1x fitting pack
All New in boxes:thumbup: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
$1100 Plus shipping 

Mk5 Easystreet Slam strut bags Used under 3k
$600 Plus shipping




_Modified by royalaird at 5:47 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

Sold!


_Modified by lvwgti1.8t at 5:18 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## HESS (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: FS: Uvair aerosports, AH2s with brackets, and misc. stuff (8o8racer)*

5 Gallon 4 port tank, VIAIR 450C Comopressor and 8-3/8 chrome valves. Only used for about 3 months on my passat. 350$ plus shipping for all of it


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

*SOLD* 
2 Viair dual needle guages and EAI 7 switchbox. I am asking $100, retail is 200. Thank you. 

















_Modified by 2slowT at 7:48 PM 3-14-2010_

_Modified by 2slowT at 7:50 PM 3-14-2010_


_Modified by 2slowT at 5:59 AM 3-28-2010_


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*mk4 front set up*

fs 2 unvair bag over coil bags on brand new rsd coils.. also comes with leader lines.. put the set up on last sunday the ride is great just selling becuase the wheels i am on are super close to the bags looking for a strut set up.. 
$400 plus shipping


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

Viair dual combo compressors new in box leftovers these combos come with 2 compressors for the price
380c- $285 shipped
400c-$ 295 shipped
2 dual needle Easystreet gauges= 45 shipped
Mk5 Easystreet front Slam bags used 3k = 600 shipped


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (upperlevel2120)*

FEELER: would someone be interested in the mason-techs off my moms eos? they are the new style struts. they are for a mk5. it would be front struts with leader lines, rear bags, and can prolly throw in some bilstein rear shocks. theyre currently on the car still but just trying to gauge some interest so PM me if you are.


----------



## M.Rising (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

I *DONT* want to ship
Complete front setup up Vmaxxs uvair bags $225
Firestone Rear kit for MK4 had installed for 3 months if that $300 


_Modified by M.Rising at 10:50 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (M.Rising)*

sold


_Modified by 16v_HOR at 12:19 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

4 danz 3/8 valves
plenty of 3/8 air line
1 20squared air tank 8 ports
all the fittings you will need to piece it together 
3 switches 
2 air houses 2 bags with brackets
1 400c compresser 
1 water trap
everything is brand new besides the back bags with brackets asking 800 shipped 
or will trade for some big turbo parts lmk what u got hit me up at 16605255429 or pm me THANKS


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FS: 3/8" water trap and 3/8" check valve with PTC fittings. Would like to sell together $40 shipped










_Modified by msuzuki126 at 10:53 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (M.Rising)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.Rising* »_I *DONT* want to ship
Firestone Rear kit for MK4 had installed for 3 months if that $300 

_Modified by M.Rising at 10:50 PM 3-17-2010_


_Quote, originally posted by *16v_HOR* »_FS: Mk4 mason-tech rears (Firestone) that have just been rebellowed. They come with 90 degree swivel push to connect fittings and 30 feet of air line. I also have a 1/4 push to connect tee if needed. $330 plus ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

im'd you both


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

Sold!!!


_Modified by hedmisten at 11:36 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

MK4 UVAIR front bags - used with a couple rub marks.. used for a year, no problems. $250 for both
http://www.airassisted.ca/AirB....html
MK4 Firestone 255C rear bags.. couple rub marks used for a year..$150 for both
http://www.airassisted.ca/AirB....html


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

SOLD!
Have a set of BayYard original front struts for MK5. No rub marks or leaks anywhere. Bags will work with sway bar and have very nice lift. Only reason for selling is I went lower. Looking for 800 shipped OBO. 


_Modified by bambam69 at 6:29 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_1 - 5-gallon air tank
1 - AccuAir Filter/Trap
1 - Dual Viair 400 Air compressor w/braided stainless leader hose, check valve, remote air intake kit, 135/150psi switch and relay
1 - 7-Switch Controller
1 - AccuAir 4-Corner VU-4 Manifold
2 - Dual-needle Viair 200psi air pressure gauges
1 - Complete DOT Air Fitting Kit
50 - Feet of 3/8" DOT Air Line
50 - Feet 1/4" DOT Air Line
All brand new in box. Bought it for $1300, will do $1000 plus shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_I have a set of 4 barely used manual valves I'd let go. You could use these to create a traditional 8 valve set up for much much cheaper and no wiring. 
$50+ shipping. 
 can i see pics of these valves?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (FckShoes)*

one 400c viair compressor. Brand new in box.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Price?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FS: Valves (DRVRFWND)*

(2) Universal Air Bags with leader lines
*$200+ shipping from 76131 * 
you know how they look but will take a picture this weekend









*OR * 
*"Aero Sport" By UA on Ksport*

For mk5's and b6 Passats
Universal Air Bags with leader lines on custom K Sport Coils- had the lower mounts bored out so the strut got shorter
I have had the bags since Aug on 2008 and ksport has been on for maybe a year?
pretty sure one strut is blown and i ran them with no bearings, just the ksport plate on top
on 19":
















on 18":
















i only measured fender to ground on 18's and its somewhere between 21" and 21.25"
it is what it is so i am putting the price at *$300* or best offer +shipping 


_Modified by f_399 at 4:18 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: FS: Valves (f_399)*

pm'd man i need these asap


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

wtt canon dslr for mk3 air parts


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

FS: (Pics soon)
Brand new Viair 480C- $170


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (burritowagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burritowagen* »_FS: (Pics soon)
Brand new Viair 480C- $170
http://i41.tinypic.com/2naoig0.jpg 

heads up, dude might refund your payment and cut off whatever small amount of communication you have with him... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (derryo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derryo* »_
heads up, dude might refund your payment and cut off whatever small amount of communication you have with him... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I refunded your payment because you send me 250 for something I was asking 260 for. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (burritowagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burritowagen* »_
I refunded your payment because you send me 250 for something I was asking 260 for. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you.
 10 bucks!? im sure something could have been worked out.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (burritowagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burritowagen* »_
I refunded your payment because you send me 250 for something I was asking 260 for. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you.

just goes to show how fucckin cheap some people are is unreal


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - April 2010*

I have a set of baak2basic rear MKv brackets for sale... no modification was done to them... they are brand NEW and in same box they were delivered in... my loss... $75 plus shipping...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - April 2010 (glices)*

•Selling custom painted suitcase air tank. This thin 5 gallon steel tank has (1) 1/2" port on each end, (4) 1/2" ports on the side and (1) 1/4" port on the bottom. Dimensions are 7" in diameter and 34" in length. The paint still looks good, has a few marks on it but overall looks great.
tank by itself- $175
•Selling custom made suitcase sub box w/ sub. This is a real leather suit case that has been painted to match the tank and a real MDF box is build inside.. The Sub is a p210s4 10" Rockford Fosgate w/ the trim ring painted reflex silver. 
Sub & subbox by itself-$150
•Would prefer to sell as a package.- $300
Buyer pays shipping.
Please no low balls/ I'll only answer PM's from people w/ asking price.












_Modified by dorbritz at 7:03 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tomespo)*

I have a brand new Mason-Tech front and rear air ride set up for Mk2/Mk3/Corrado. I believe this will fit some year Passat's but am unsure.
Looking to get $1300, plus I'll split the shipping or meet up within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wrdvento)*

FS: EasyStreet Bag/Strut combo. They're universal and will work for many different applications, including *B5 Quattro Rears.* They take a little modification to bolt up. 
I planned bagging my quattro a4 again, but recently I've totally lost interest in it.

http://easystreetair.com/longa....aspx








Here they are on my car:








$550 obo+shipping


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

4 asco 3/8" valves with gauge tee's, and 3/8" ptc fittings
120 shipped


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

(9) SMC 1/2" valves (already configured and no leaks at all)
(4) pressure sendors
(2) 3 gallon tanks
(2) parker water traps (need new canisters - froze and cracked over winter)
(1) eai 9 switch box, chrome
(2) Viair 480 compressors
1/2 lines for everything, all fittings i have and extra's including all wires for setup
switched to accuair management

asking $800 for everything


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Autoloc Digital Management Controller- $200








5 VDO 0-150 1/8NPT Pressure Senders, used maybe 1 hour for one test drive- $80
2 0-200 (so I've been told) 1/4NPT pressure senders, never used- $30
Probably have some misc. fittings and stuff as well, but we'll start here.


_Modified by Fast Eddie GTI at 12:23 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## wtf_pogi (Nov 30, 2008)

package price: 700 *NOT SPLITTING THE KIT YET.
as of now i do not want to split up the package.
- Air Zenith Compressor 
- Air Zenith Relay 
- Air Zenith Heavy Duty Pressure Switch 
- (2) Air Zenith Digital LED gauges with one pressure sensor each -
- (2) Air Zenith Extra Sensors for gauges 
- AVS 7 black Switchbox
- (8) SMC 3/8 valves 
- (4) Valve Dump Controls 
- fittings for the valves 
*********TANK IS SOLD********


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

FS/Trade: Auto Pilot Digital Controller kit.

Its currently only been installed for one week. (I will remove it once the payment is received)
Comes with pretty much everything as if you would buy it new..
Price: $450 + (shipping + paypal)
Trade for 375$ + switchbox and analog gauges. (Shipping included in price)


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_FS/Trade: Auto Pilot Digital Controller kit.

Its currently only been installed for one week. (I will remove it once the payment is received)
Comes with pretty much everything as if you would buy it new..
Price: $450 + (shipping + paypal)
Trade for 375$ + switchbox and analog gauges. (Shipping included in price)

im'd


----------



## TuesdayClub (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2010 (dashrendar)*

RE-5 rear bags...BRAND NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$175 shipped to continental US....
[email protected]


----------

